# Stoped By my local B&M!



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Stopped by my local B&M, fought to get some sticks, but got more then I expected :dunno:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice snag!

What's the one on the far right?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very Nice Score! :tu


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

DBCcigar said:


> Nice snag!
> 
> What's the one on the far right?


Oliveros Eight! I like em, it's a good smoke!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Great score brother.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Sexy! HAHA How much for all of them?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice selection of cigars, enjoy!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

WOW!!! You suck!!!...j/k...

That is what I call a nice pick-up.

Hide that receipt from your ol' lady!


----------



## NSPz (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice haul, let me know how that 777 worked out for ya.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, nice pick up! What's the one beside the Oliveros Eight? Enjoy!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

My word! Top shelf splurging indeed.
Enjoy!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lot of great smokes lined up. Good selection!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Lotta great smoking there brother. Good score.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice cigars!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------

